# #54 CLOSED - Crochet bonnet with Cjustice



## Designer1234

This workshop is now open. Please sign 'I'm in' when you arrive - that way you will be included in the count. I will delete your

I'm in once I have counted your name.

FOR THOSE WHO START LATER - PLEASE READ FROM PAGE ONE AS THERE WILL BE ANSWERS TO QUESTIONS AND OTHER INFORMATION.

YOU ARE NOW IN THE WORKSHOP.

We are very fortunate that our teacher is an excellent, experienced crocheter and has designed this wonderful Baby bonnet to introduce you to using floral motifs to make a project.

I hope you enjoy this class. We will be holding a follow up 
class later on which will carry on with these projects.

Welcome to you all.
------------------------------------
*INFORMATION*

*British English----	---USA - American English*

double crochet (dc)--	---single crochet (sc)

half treble (htr)	------- ---half double crochet (hdc)

treble (tr) -------------double crochet (dc)

double treble (dtr)-----treble (tr)

triple treble (trtr)	double treble (dtr)

miss	skip

tension	gauge

yarn over hook (yoh)	yarn over (yo)
Ads


----------



## cjustice

*I am cjustice and live in Upstate SC*

. Married 37 years, with 2 adult daughters and 2 awesome son-in-laws and 2 perfect grandchildren. I started knitting when I was about 10-12. Of course, it was long wavy edged never ending pieces. At about age 12 my grand mother was making some crocheted shawls which I thought were cool. I asked her to make one for me. She did me one better and taught me how to make one for myself. I then found boys, and my husband (OK, I married young...) and didn't do any needle work for many years.

I decided to learn to crochet again and checked out a book from the library. I crocheted for several years and then relearned knitting. I love both skills and really believe that needlework has saved lives, mine and others.

Most of the projects I create are from patterns and are gifts for others. I do like to change up the patterns a bit with special flourishes, or colors, or yarns...you know, you do it too, I'm sure.

The crochet wedding jacket was a project I created for my oldest daughter. It is made with crochet cotton. Daughter knew what shape the jacket should be, but left the rest for me. I'd made a couple of items that were my pattern but never anything as important or totally freeform. In September/October 2013 I was inspired by the Clones Mask and created one for Halloween that was similar, but decided to begin us with a really cute baby bonnet inspired by an old doily pattern.

When invited to lead this workshop, I looked at the other workshops and noticed several suggestions that I found on the coat of many colors workshop. Here are a few.

*1. Get a notebook*. When making your own creation, keeping notes is a MUST. I am pretty slack and don't keep notes on all my projects, but for something this large it was a MUST. I need to do better and keep a project notebook always, though I am good at taking pictures.

*2. DO take pictures of your projects*. It is a great record of your work, especially if you give many things away, and it tracks your progress.

3. Do NOT be afraid! This is not brain surgery, no one will die and the GREATEST thing about crochet is that is so easy to unravel!! It is not knitting. Plus some mistakes can become just what you wanted.

4. Do what makes you happy! Please, please, please don't just copy mine. I am not a designer per se. Use the colors, yarn, hook, motifs, garment that makes you happy! If you like it that is all that matters.

Once we start, I will check a couple of times daily for questions and comments. I PROMISE to check every day. Don't hesitate to ask any question, if you have one, I am sure someone else does too.

*A note about materials*. Please don't limit yourself. I am going to make this project out of #10 Crochet cotton. The fine Irish Crochet was done on very VERY fine thread. Crochet cotton is sized by weight and the larger the number the finer the thread. So #3 is almost like regular yarn. # 10 is most readily found and is considered bedspread weight. It is a bit heavy, but works well. I have not been brave enough to try the #30 or finer thread, besides my eyes are not good enough. I was surprised that Walmart had Size 3, 10, 20 & 30 Crochet Cotton and in several different colors. Of course, get your thread ANYWHERE!

*Steel crochet hooks*. Don't be afraid! The hooks are numbered differently also! The larger the number the tinier the hook, all the better to work the fine work that was done back in the day. I will NOT be using a tiny little hook. I am way WAY too impatient for that. Use what works for you, what makes a nice stitch, not too tight and not too loose.

This first project will be a simple baby bonnet. I pondered long and hard for the right project and just couldn't think of one more simply done, plus, we may just complete it in time for some special spring baby!

Skills:

This is an intermediate to advanced project, I guess...I hate to discourage anyone from trying. If you can ch, sc, dc, hdc, tr, sl st, sk, p, and probably some more, you can handle this project. If you don't know these, don't worry! I'll explain as we go and you can ALWAYS ask me! If you can read a pattern, that will be a necessary thing. One thing I've learned, when I'm following a really complicated pattern I get my non-knitting husband to read it to me. He reads it just a written and I stop him when I need to.

It really helps. You also need to be able to hand sew, just a little. I really hate to sew by hand, but it will be necessary for this project. I promise, you won't have to do a lot.

I am going to list exactly what I am using, but again I stress! Do what feels good for you! You can use yarn, colors, anything!

Materials: Crochet cotton, Crochet hook, scrap fabric (for pattern), contrasting sewing thread (to tack motifs to fabric), sewing needle, and large eye embroidery needle (for hiding those nasty tails).

*My materials*
:
Hook #7

Red Heart Classic Crochet Thread Size 10 1000 yard each in a variety of colors.
I used the following colors: White, pink, yellow, orange, lavender, blue, hot pink, blue
light green

Gauge: Doesn't matter! (woo hoooo! I HATE swatching LOL)

Next ramble: motifs.

. I made several different ones before deciding what I liked most. Have fun with this. Do some research and find what works for you.

I WILL list the ones I am using for this project, but AGAIN, use what makes you happy! I really LOVED the pansies. They were my favorite flower in this project, though the other flowers are cute.

For this project, I used flower designs. These are more modern patterns. I will share what I used and of course, you can make your own.

IMPORTANT!! If you are using antique patterns be aware that the abbreviations are not the same as American crochet-ers are familiar with. See chart below:

I was inspired by an old doily pattern and looked up free flower patterns, changing and tweaking to my liking. I encourage you to do the same. I work in much coarser, heavier thread then used in original Irish Crochet. I want to finish my project and I get very bored if things take toooo looonnnngggg... So it is up to you. I think you could even use lace yarn! The project would go even more quickly.

*Stitches*
:
Magic loop
CH=chain
SC=Single Crochet
DC=Double Crochet
TRC=Treble Crochet
HDC=Half Double Crochet
SL=Slip
ST=Stitch
JN=Join
SK=Skip

Below are the patterns for the flowers I used. Again, do what you like!

Let's begin!

*SMALL FLOWERS *

*http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-crochet-the-five-petal-flower-motif/*

I do not like knots. I've never found one that I like. They leave Lumps in the work, so, what I do is try to work the tails in when possible and hiding ending threads with an embroidery needle, usually at the end. So once I make the Magic Loop and make the 10 sc and pull tight, I work the blue trapping the yellow in the stitches. AND in this case, I trap the tail end of the newly attached blue.

Does that make sense?

OK...Make a several of these. Seems I just never make enough of these cute little filler flowers.


----------



## cjustice

Pansy: (Yellow, Lavender, and Blue & Yellow, White, Orange for my colors)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pansy-6

Please go to Ravelry for the pattern for this really cute pansy. I did not use beads, because it is for a baby. I used a french knot. Let me know, I can help if you don't know this one.

I will gladly retype the pattern if you can't get it on ravelry.com. If you are not using Ravelry.com you are missing a great resource. It is as essential as Knitting Paradise!

I love, love, love this cute pattern and did not make nearly enough. Make plenty. I think I made 5-6.


----------



## cjustice

Leaves: (Moss Green)

http://www.cre8tioncrochet.com/2013/01/free-crochet-sprin-pattern-leaves-101/

I used the Medium Fat Bottom Leaf. You, of course, may choose your favorite!

Again make Lots and LOTS!

OK....Questions? Comments? Let me know. I'll leave you with it and check back tomorrow.


----------



## Saroj

I already have a question what is magic loop? I am familiar with all other abbreviations except this one magic loop?


----------



## Designer1234

doilymaster said:


> I am out. Please read my profile message. A couple of items are word for word in my patterns. I copyright my work to protect it. You should make your own designs. I am very upset.


Please contact me -- I am sure that there was no intention to break copyright - please pm me and the teacher --

We do not knowingly use copyrighted patterns for anything in our workshops. Obviously from the teacher's post she believed they were copyright free. Ladies -- we will check this out -sorry -


----------



## Ma Kitty

doilymaster said:


> I am out. Please read my profile message. A couple of items are word for word in my patterns. I copyright my work to protect it. You should make your own designs. I am very upset.


It looks to me that she has just sourced some free patterns. I see nothing wrong with that. The links go directly to the person offering it. That is giving credit. She didn't write it out herself and call it her own. Please explain the problem. I'm not understanding what you find is causing a problem and I truly want to.


----------



## Ma Kitty

Saroj said:


> I am confused too. I went to the link on your site. You are offering free pattern for personal use only. What is the dilemma? I am learning to crochet these flowers for my personal use.


I read her forget me not pattern and the one here and they are not the same. The count is different so it certainly isn't a "cut and paste" from her site.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Looks interesting. Planning to use yarn and larger needle to make beanie large enough for me to wear.


----------



## cjustice

Ma Kitty said:


> It looks to me that she has just sourced some free patterns. I see nothing wrong with that. The links go directly to the person offering it. That is giving credit. She didn't write it out herself and call it her own. Please explain the problem. I'm not understanding what you find is causing a problem and I truly want to.


---------------------------
WOW! We are not selling the patterns or the product. You will have to sue the website offering the patterns as I did not copy them. I also think your claim will be very difficult to make as the only pattern I typed was the five petal flower, which again, I did not claim as mine! And am not selling or selling products made with it. Good luck

*Here is a link to a similar 5-petal flower:

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-crochet-the-five-petal-flower-motif/*

(I have replaced the original 5 petal flower with the above link in the teacher's opening remarks) Please use it. Designer )


----------



## Designer1234

Attention everyone -- sorry for the inconvenience --*we will now carry on with the class *- Please use the link posted by the teacher above, for the five petal flower. so go ahead and start making flowers everyone!

Away we go everyone! Thanks

I will start with the count now.


----------



## Designer1234

Saroj said:


> I already have a question what is magic loop? I am familiar with all other abbreviations except this one magic loop?


Saroj-- there is a workshop teaching magic loop it is #10 go to the section home page - link above or below our posts, and scroll down to Magic Loop #l0 workshop - I really like using it for sleeves, socks, anything circular. Nice to see another of our great teachers here!


----------



## Saroj

Love the flower patterns. I know how to use magic loop in knitting. I do that all the time for sleeves. I just had not heard in crocheting. I got my answer which is to ch 5 and form a ring which was missing in the first post but the new link has that info. 

I tried many flowers in the past but needed a teacher to take it to the next level. Thanks for providing this wonderful forum.


----------



## cjustice

Saroj said:


> Love the flower patterns. I know how to use magic loop in knitting. I do that all the time for sleeves. I just had not heard in crocheting. I got my answer which is to ch 5 and form a ring which was missing in the first post but the new link has that info.
> 
> I tried many flowers in the past but needed a teacher to take it to the next level. Thanks for providing this wonderful forum.


Thanks for the support! I use the magic loop to eliminate nasty knots  There are YouTube videos showing how, but of course you may use the ch 5 start. I just use magic loop and then crochet into the loop instead of the ch 5 loop. Thanks for joining with us.

I can take some pictures if you need me to!

*Designer here!* I just learned something new too! I have been using that crochet method for years but as I am completely self taught I didn't know that was what it was called.

_I am looking forward to this workshop so much. I hope to be able to join in - but have a problem with a detatched tendon in the shoulder so have to go slow.

Carol - I really think your work is outstanding and am so glad you are going to teach us more about ways to do crochet - through your beautiful bonnet_. I need to find out how to join motifs and how to organize the flowers for a project, and how to do so many things-- You are so talented. I just love your jacket -- maybe later we can work on designing a shawl ourselves with the knowledge you give us. Thanks for hanging in here.


----------



## cjustice

busyworkerbee said:


> Looks interesting. Planning to use yarn and larger needle to make beanie large enough for me to wear.


WONDERFUL! Just what I hoped would happen. I expect to see wonderful pictures of you beanie when complete. Not everyone needs a baby bonnet.


----------



## Ma Kitty

I'm so looking forward to this. I'll have to find some coloured #10 cotton. Perhaps wallyworld has it. I have plenty of ecru.


----------



## cjustice

Ma Kitty said:


> I'm so looking forward to this. I'll have to find some coloured #10 cotton. Perhaps wallyworld has it. I have plenty of ecru.


You know...Irish Crochet (I am NOT an expert, please don't think I am) was typically done in white or ecru. Your project could be done all one color, really. I think it would be quite interesting. I made the crochet wedding jacket in an ivory color and it turned out nicely.


----------



## Saroj

cjustice said:


> Thanks for the support! I use the magic loop to eliminate nasty knots  There are YouTube videos showing how, but of course you may use the ch 5 start. I just use magic loop and then crochet into the loop instead of the ch 5 loop. Thanks for joining with us.
> 
> I can take some pictures if you need me to!


Thanks cjustice for teaching this class. I already learnt a new technique magic loop to start. I will have to try this. What size magic loop you start with.


----------



## cjustice

Saroj said:


> Thanks cjustice for teaching this class. I already learnt a new technique magic loop to start. I will have to try this. What size magic loop you start with.


I make a magic loop large enough to crochet the 10 sc into, then draw the loop closed. I usually wrap the yarn twice around two of my fingers. I will try to take a picture later if this doesn't make sense. Just let me know. After closing the loop, I join and change thread colors at the same time, pulling the new color through the first stitch while dropping the first color, then ch 4. Work the next several stitches CATCHING the tail ends in the work. This saves time hiding those pesky ends later.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer here:*Here is an excellent link to a video on the crochet magic loop or circle. I just checked out quite a few and I thought this one was the best and easiest --





*


----------



## cjustice

designer1234 said:


> I am looking forward to this workshop so much. I hope to be able to join in - but have a problem with a detatched tendon in the shoulder so have to go slow.
> 
> Carol - I really think your work is outstanding and am so glad you are going to teach us more about ways to do crochet - through your beautiful bonnet. I need to find out how to join motifs and how to organize the flowers for a project, and how to do so many things-- You are so talented. I just love your jacket -- maybe later we can work on designing a shawl ourselves with the knowledge you give us. Thanks for hanging in here.


Oh, I'm so glad. We can learn so much together and really become inspired when we share this old art. I've been looking lately through old Priscilla patterns (free online) and they are just breath taking. The great thing about all this is we are preserving and expanding on a beautiful technique. Thanks for all the input. I can hardly WAIT to see what everyone creates!!


----------



## cjustice

I will add some more flowers to the mix this evening. We will have some medium sized and a couple of larger flowers. 

If anyone would like some links and resources for finding more patterns, let me know. Again, I stress, make this your own. Use what makes you happy. Please let me know if I am not giving you enough information, or going to quickly. Once I get may patterns chosen, I usually make several of one and then jump around. Did I mention that I get bored if I do the same thing over and over? LOL 

You can never have enough of these little flowers. I was thinking I might decorate a little onesie with the left overs. Then I'd have a matching outfit! Or you could use these on little hair clips for that big sister? The uses really are endless.


----------



## Saroj

Picture is worth a 1000 words. Video is great. I did not know this technique. I love it with no bumps. Great investigating Designer. I have added this to my bookmarks.
================================
I am a left handed crocheter self taught so I have figured out a lot of things but still learn all the time. 

I really am interested in doing this class as there are so many ways you can use flowers and other motifs-- I would love to do a shawl something like the one Carol made for her daugher sometime. Great for an evening out . I find air conditioning quite cool even in the summer. Designer1234


----------



## Designer1234

There are*36members signed in*


----------



## gwensmuse

I'm in! Yay! I've been reluctant to try joining Irish motifs, this is perfect! Thanks!

Gwen


----------



## blessedinMO

Ma Kitty said:


> I'm so looking forward to this. I'll have to find some coloured #10 cotton. Perhaps wallyworld has it. I have plenty of ecru.


Wally has it my area. Limited colors though. I'll make mine ecru though..I love Irish crochet.


----------



## Katsch

I have a question already. If we use something other then crochet thread and a bigger hook how will we know if we need lots or just some of the motifs? Also is there a number for lots?


----------



## blessedinMO

Katsch said:


> I have a question already. If we use something other then crochet thread and a bigger hook how will we know if we need lots or just some of the motifs? Also is there a number for lots?


not for crochet cotton...no lots


----------



## Katsch

blessedinMO said:


> not for crochet cotton...no lots


Sorry I meant how many do we crochet? I think I read the post and it said crochet "lots".
I can see my post was not very clear, sorry about that.


----------



## Katsch

Designer1234 said:


> She didn't give a number -- she suggested you make quite a few of each of the patterns as you will be designing your own from the sound of things. I would make maybe 6 or 7 of the little ones and a couple of each of the big ones as a start. If you need more when the time comes you can always make more. that is the way I read it.


Thank you.


----------



## Ma Kitty

Designer1234 said:


> Walmart in Canada has it -- I would imagine they do in the States too.


Thank you, I'll check today. I may make an Irish version too. This will be fun. I'd like to add it to a shawl too.


----------



## Deenasan

blessedinMO said:


> Wally has it my area. Limited colors though. I'll make mine ecru though..I love Irish crochet.


I got my crochet thread from Wal-Mart, Michaels, and Jo-Anns. Then, I went on line at Wal-Mart.com and order the last of the colors I wanted.


----------



## cjustice

Deenasan said:


> I got my crochet thread from Wal-Mart, Michaels, and Jo-Anns. Then, I went on line at Wal-Mart.com and order the last of the colors I wanted.


yeah!


----------



## Ctown Nana

Okay---perhaps a silly question-- I just made the small leaf and it only measures about 3/4 of an inch--is this about the size it should be using a 7 crochet hook and #10 crochet thread? I am a knitter and this is a whole new experience from using yarn. I know you said you use the medium leaf pattern which I will try next. Thanks so much for providing us all with such a great new [for me] experience!!


----------



## blessedinMO

Ctown Nana said:


> Okay---perhaps a silly question-- I just made the small leaf and it only measures about 3/4 of an inch--is this about the size it should be using a 7 crochet hook and #10 crochet thread? I am a knitter and this is a whole new experience from using yarn. I know you said you use the medium leaf pattern which I will try next. Thanks so much for providing us all with such a great new [for me] experience!!


yes. that would be a reasonable size..


----------



## Deenasan

am going to have use my readers with this small thread and hook!!!


----------



## blessedinMO

Deenasan said:


> am going to have use my readers with this small thread and hook!!!


Oh, you funny lady, you!..I have to use my readers to see my face in the mirror! :thumbup:


----------



## Ctown Nana

Hi again---my medium leaf measures 1 and 3/4 inches Yeah!! Are we supposed to be leaving any tails? I thought you said you always work them in, so I assume we do not need them for sewing on to anything. Boy do I sound like a novice!! Deenasan--I'm getting my readers out as well.


----------



## Ma Kitty

I use readers to see my hands.


----------



## blessedinMO

Ma Kitty said:


> I use readers to see my hands.


I weave the tails in as I finish each piece. Just seems easier at the end.


----------



## cjustice

Katsch said:


> Sorry I meant how many do we crochet? I think I read the post and it said crochet "lots".
> I can see my post was not very clear, sorry about that.


I'm sorry....I'm a bit vague on the number of flowers. It will depend on what size and what you are going to make....let's see, I used the following:
1 daffodil
3 roses
5 daisies
1 carnation
2 loopy flowers
11 5-petal flowers
7 pansies
15 leaves

You will not copy mine exactly and I made more than what I listed here so I could play with placement relating to color, size, drape and so forth, which we will talk about later. And if your are made from yarn, they will be larger. Hope that helps.


----------



## cjustice

Ctown Nana said:


> Hi again---my medium leaf measures 1 and 3/4 inches Yeah!! Are we supposed to be leaving any tails? I thought you said you always work them in, so I assume we do not need them for sewing on to anything. Boy do I sound like a novice!! Deenasan--I'm getting my readers out as well.


The leaves I made measure about 1" Some a little less. I don't need my bifocal, but I definitely must have my BRIGHT light.

Tails...I always try to crochet in the beginning tails and then what ever is left over I will work in later with a needle. If you want to do it as you go, you are AWESOME! I am LAZY. I hate that part and so usually just do it all at once when I'm done. I use an embroidery needle and pull those loose ends through the work, hiding them in the stitching. I don't tie knots in things and never had a problem doing it this way. Does that make sense?


----------



## Rainny

I'm in


----------



## cjustice

OK...are you ready? Now for the Medium Flowers.

Loopy Flower: (White, or color of your choice)

With White, 
Magic loop, ch1, * sc in loop, ch 6, repeat from * 5 times. Sl in first sc, pull loop tight.
In first ch 6 space work the following: 1 sc, 2 hdc, 2 dc, 1 tr, 2 dc, 2 hdc, 1 sc. 
Repeat in each space around. Sl st in first sc to jn. End.

Disclaimer: This is a pattern that I adapted from other patterns. I did not copy it, though I do not claim it as mine. I do not want money for it.


----------



## cjustice

Daisy

Daisy: (White and Orange)
With Orange 
Start with Magic Loop Ch 1
R1: 6 sc
R2: 2 sc in each st, 12 sts
R3 : change to white yarn for petals part , *ch 6, 2 hdc into 2nd ch from hook, 3 hdc in next 3 st, sc in last st, sl into next st (on orange) from 1st chain* ( *repeat 12 times* )

Again, I don't claim this pattern, though it is an adaption of this daisy:
http://classycrochet.wordpress.com/2013/08/14/crochet-daisy-tutorial/

This flower was too large and I just adapted it for my use.


----------



## Katsch

Thank you cjustice and yes it does help.


----------



## cjustice

I have a carnation pattern that I will add tomorrow. I have to double check where I got it. It may have come from a book and if that is the case, I know I adapted it, but will need to find another useful pattern. Sorry for the delay. Only a couple more flowers left. The Rose and the Daffodil. You can also SPOT the "hidden" thread on the daisy picture, since we are talking about end threads. Can you see it?


----------



## cjustice

Do you have enough motifs? Crochet some more! Once you get to the placement of the motifs, you will want to have plenty to work with. So make more than you think you will need! I still have a small handful of motifs left over from the wedding jacket project.


----------



## NipomoNan

I'm in...will get started on the flowers as soon as I can. Just wrapping up a 6 mos. home remodeling project. Nancy LONGLEY


----------



## Kiwiknitter

I'm in, I hope I would only class myself as a beginner to intermediate crocheted but want to give it a go


----------



## Judylovesoscar

I'm in. Looks like fun


----------



## Saroj

I am having problem with the 2nd row of pansy. Can't seem to get it. I keep messing up. Can you give suggestions. I am using the yarn as I can't seem to handle the thread yet.


----------



## blessedinMO

Kiwiknitter said:


> I'm in, I hope I would only class myself as a beginner to intermediate crocheted but want to give it a go


You will do fine. It will not be as hard as it may look...You will have fun, I know you will.


----------



## grandmaoz

I am in


----------



## cjustice

Saroj said:


> I am having problem with the 2nd row of pansy. Can't seem to get it. I keep messing up. Can you give suggestions. I am using the yarn as I can't seem to handle the thread yet.


Yes, the pansy is a bit fiddly. I'm attaching lots of pictures and you KNOW I am a wordy person. Here we go.

Row one is pretty straight forward. The ch 1 spaces are to mark your place on the following row. I begin with a magic loop (it's that knot thing). Notice the ch 1 space placement.

For row two, I don't fasten off, but just pick up the new color (light blue) and drop the old color and make that join. Actually, I insert the hook AT THE JOIN, and pull the new color through, dropping the old. I have already pulled the center hole closed.

Now, we are still following the pattern, but I've changed where I am, that is why we notice the spacing of the ch1.

To continue: Work 1 sc in next st and we are now at the ch 1 space. Ch 1, Take your hook and go into the very center of piece, and drawing a loop through, making a sc. Notice how long the stitch is? Now ch 1 and follow the pattern.


----------



## cjustice

Now, just continue working the pattern, remember to trap those threads into your work.


----------



## cjustice

When you complete this row, fasten off and then hide end.

Next you will go to the back of the flower. We will be creating another layer behind the piece we just made. The pattern asks to "center" the sc, so be sure to "split" the V of the previous row's Single Crochet. This really isn't as difficult as it sounds (smile).

Now make those 4 ch, sc in next "space", 4 ch, sc in next sc. Ch 1 turn.

Be sure that you are working this on the "top" of the flower. On the previous row you made one of the "petals" longer. Like the little "beard" on the pansy. Does that make sense?


----------



## Katsch

cjustice said:


> Do you have enough motifs? Crochet some more! Once you get to the placement of the motifs, you will want to have plenty to work with. So make more than you think you will need! I still have a small handful of motifs left over from the wedding jacket project.


Well, I crocheted 16 five petal flowers last night. I found the perfect yarn/thread at the dollar store. I hope you are all sitting down. I purchased ten in every color. The thread is Aunt Lydia's crochet thread, iced Bamboo. It is so lovely and so soft with a hint of metallic. I have, white, yellow, lilac, green, turquoise, red and brown. One dollar a piece, score.

 sorry for posting in the middle of your tutorial I did not realize


----------



## cjustice

Good JOB! Now turn the work (right side) and continue the pattern. I fold down the petals of the previous rows to reach this part. You are almost complete.

Once finished, leave a nice tail when cutting off yarn to fasten off. Then travel across the back, hiding thread as you go, back to the center hole. 

Stitch a few accents, make a french Knot (I don't use beads on baby things, but you can add a bead at this point) and finish off.


----------



## cjustice

Katsch said:


> Well, I crocheted 16 five petal flowers last night. I found the perfect yarn/thread at the dollar store. I hope you are all sitting down. I purchased ten in every color. The thread is Aunt Lydia's crochet thread, iced Bamboo. It is so lovely and so soft with a hint of metallic. I have, white, yellow, lilac, green, turquoise, red and brown. One dollar a piece, score.
> 
> sorry for posting in the middle of your tutorial I did not realize


AWESOME...This thread is more like yarn, so you could create a sweater, or jacket, or shawl! I'm excited! what is it about yarn? You either have the "gene" or you don't. I know I passed it along to my daughters.

So, as you are making these little flowers, be thinking about what garment you would like to make. Do you have a favorite T-shirt, jacket or some-such that you could sew these to? We will talk about this stuff a bit later!


----------



## cjustice

Kiwiknitter said:


> I'm in, I hope I would only class myself as a beginner to intermediate crocheted but want to give it a go


Good job! This is not rocket science. I tend to always jump in the deep end myself. It makes it challenging and I always learn a bunch. You can do this, don't be afraid to ask ANY Question! Please, ask away!!


----------



## Katsch

cjustice said:


> AWESOME...This thread is more like yarn, so you could create a sweater, or jacket, or shawl! I'm excited! what is it about yarn? You either have the "gene" or you don't. I know I passed it along to my daughters.
> 
> So, as you are making these little flowers, be thinking about what garment you would like to make. Do you have a favorite T-shirt, jacket or some-such that you could sew these to? We will talk about this stuff a bit later!


I was thinking shawl of some sort.


----------



## cjustice

Are you ready for more flowers?

Here are the two large ones:

Large Flowers:

Rose

Similar to: http://heidibearscreative.blogspot.com/2011/04/knitting-and-crochet-blog-week-day-5.html

and also similar to:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rose-brooch-2

Again, I revised this to fit. I do not claim it as my own...

Rose: Two Color (Peach & White)
With main color ch 35.

Row 1: (Right Side) Skip first 6 ch (counts as 1 hdc, skip 1 ch and ch 3), hdc in 7th ch from hook, *ch 3, skip next ch, hdc in next ch; rep from * across. Turn.

Row 2: Ch 3 (counts as 1 dc), work (dc, ch 3, 2 dc) in first ch-3 space, ch1, *work (2 dc, ch3, 2dc) in next ch3 sp, ch 1; rep from * across, omitting ch-1 at end of last repeat. Turn.

Row 3: Ch3, work 7 dc in first ch-3 sp. Sl st in next ch-1 sp, *work 7 dc in next ch-3 sp, sl st in next ch1 sp; rep from * across, end work 7 dc in last ch-3 sp, sl st in top on ch-3 t-ch of row below. Fasten off. Do not turn.

Row 4: With RS facing, join 2nd color with a sl st in first dc, ch 1, sc in same st as joining, *sc loosely in next dc, rep from * across. Fasten off.

This strip will want to coil. Shape into a nice rose shape and using matching thread tack into place.


----------



## cjustice

Daffodil: (Yellow only, or you could use white and yellow if you wish!)
http://www.crochetme.com/media/p/94557.aspx

I did tweak this a bit. I really HATE to sew things together. You may, of course do that. I did not make the center 1 long, it was too long. Mine was only about 1/2. This pattern used yarn, we are using thread. After finishing each petal, I did the sc around the edge. I did not fasten off, but started the sc edge from the tip.

When I reached the back of the petal that goes on the tube part, I sc onto the tube for two or three stitches and then continued on, attaching the petal to the tube. If this doesn't make sense, let me know. I also failed in that all my daffodil have only 5 petals. Oops....


----------



## cjustice

I used one more flower, a carnation (or maybe a chrysanthemum?). I will work that one up tonight from a link and post tomorrow. 

I think you are all busy now! Of course, you may be much quicker than I am. I will wait a bit before posting the bonnet pattern, unless you need it right now!

Keep me updated. Hope you are having fun!


----------



## Saroj

Thanks - your written explanation are excellent. I got it and finished my first pansy.


----------



## peacefulknitter

Saroj said:


> Thanks - your written explanation are excellent.
> Ditto
> ]


----------



## cjustice

Awesome! I think the were my favorite flowers. I need to make some more of them. Too many projects, so little time.


----------



## Saroj

I make hats for charity. Flowers would be perfect way to dress them up. So many choices. Love them all. 

Thanks carol for doing this exciting workshop!


----------



## cjustice

Saroj said:


> I make hats for charity. Flowers would be perfect way to dress them up. So many choices. Love them all.
> 
> Thanks carol for doing this exciting workshop!


Bless you for your work. I give pretty much everything I make away, but have done little needle work for charity. Some day, I hope!


----------



## Designer1234

Carol - this is exactly what crocheters need -- something new to do and something that can be used over and over - I have never made many flowers -- I just sort of throw them together and they never have been something that I was happy with. 

this class is great- We are all enjoying it -- I know I will use it once my shoulder handles crochet better-- doctor said I am in the middle of a flare up but hopefully cortisone will settle it down. 

One thing about these workshops - they are kept permanently and I know this one will be referred to by crocheters for ages.


----------



## cjustice

Designer1234 said:


> Carol - this is exactly what crocheters need -- something new to do and something that can be used over and over - I have never made many flowers -- I just sort of throw them together and they never have been something that I was happy with.
> 
> this class is great- We are all enjoying it -- I know I will use it once my shoulder handles crochet better-- doctor said I am in the middle of a flare up but hopefully cortisone will settle it down.
> 
> One thing about these workshops - they are kept permanently and I know this one will be referred to by crocheters for ages.


Oh, it's been fun so far. I can hardly wait to start seeing some pictures of what everyone does. I was interested in Freeform Crocheting a few years ago and admire the things people made, but could never get it to come together for me. Irish Crochet is really the "first" freeform style of crocheting (as far as I know). Make beautiful motifs (in this case, flowers) and join them together to create beautiful, usable items. The Crochet thread was intimidating to use at first, but it is pretty inexpensive, comes in lots of colors and is very durable. It looks delicate, but can be used heavily with little problem. The jacket I made for my daughter was only worn that one day, and I often wish she would continue to use it. Maybe one day my sweet grand daughter will.


----------



## Saroj

The flowers are addicting. They are so cute - I can't stop admiring.


----------



## cjustice

Saroj said:


> The flowers are addicting. They are so cute - I can't stop admiring.


They really are! I made a yarn one this morning for the earlier pictures and post and I just love those little pansies.


----------



## stitchingfree

I'm in. Hope to start soon, as I am travelling at the moment.

Cheers.
Judy


----------



## Katsch

Having fun and staying up way past my bedtime to finish my five petal flowers and Pansy's. I added beads to the centers.


----------



## Nana Mc

Kathy, I am so jealous of you. Looks like you have already got all of your pansy's made, and I don't even have my thread yet. Great job!


----------



## Katsch

Nana Mc said:


> Kathy, I am so jealous of you. Looks like you have already got all of your pansy's made, and I don't even have my thread yet. Great job!


Once you get your thread you will be pleasantly surprised how fast these little beauties work up. Happy Crocheting.


----------



## cjustice

Wonderful, great job. Remember it's not a race. Just work at your own pace and enjoy the process. It is the reason I LOVE needlework. I am going to sit back for a bit until you need me. I will move forward this evening, but again, it is no race! Feeling overwhelmed or confused! Please don't be shy, speak up! 

Next step is deciding on the "base", which in our case is a bonnet (unless of course you want to make something else).

Oh, and I haven't forgotten the last flower.


----------



## Maryannee

Did I miss the carnation pattern? The flowers are fun even though hard on the fingers.


----------



## cjustice

Maryannee said:


> Did I miss the carnation pattern? The flowers are fun even though hard on the fingers.


Nope! Just need to get it together. Will have it today/this evening at some point. I think I've got you all pretty busy, though you may be much quicker at this than I am.


----------



## cjustice

OK...last flower. The one I used for the carnation came from a great book. This free pattern is very similar. I hope you like it.

Carnation:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carnation-3

It is free.

Enjoy.


----------



## cjustice

OK...you folks are being really quiet!! Hope everyone is doing OK and having fun. Tomorrow I will post the pattern for the bonnet. Really no rush!!! I just don't want anyone waiting around for the next step. 

Have a nice night.


----------



## cjustice

OHHHH....look through you stashes for some fabric. light weight, muslin or some such. You could even use an old pillow case or sheet or shirt or something. We will need this for the base. 

If you are not going to make the bonnet, then you will need to find the garment base, a t-shirt, shawl, skirt, or hat. I don't think a yarn type garment (knitted or crocheted by hand or machine) would work, but any FABRIC would. If you use something like silk, it would probably ruin it, but anything else would probably be just fine. 

OK, I'll leave you alone to your flowers now.


----------



## Katsch

Working, working, finished my leaves and now crocheting daisies.


----------



## Ma Kitty

I don't get why we need fabric but I'm sure I'll find out.


----------



## cjustice

Ma Kitty said:


> I don't get why we need fabric but I'm sure I'll find out.


OK...I can't resist...

After all the motifs are complete use a steam setting on your iron and steam and finger press the flowers into shape. DO NOT press with the iron! Just steam and use your fingers to shape.

The leaf motifs are nice on the edges to draw your eye from one design area to the other or to frame a particular area. Usually the heavier motifs will need to be near the edges. Think about how your garment will hang or drape in the end. Since this first project is a bonnet and the motifs are smallish, drape won't be as important as in a worn garment, though when I placed my flowers initially I had to move one of the daffodils because it looked like a horn. 

Once you have all your flowers and leaves, hidden the tails and gently steamed and FINGER PRESSED (REMEMBER do NOT touch the iron to the motif) we will place and tack these pieces onto the garment. Original Irish Crochet was actually drawn onto fabric first and then the motifs created and placed on the fabric. We will crochet in-between to create our "lace".

Don't worry it is lots of fun and so creative. It is what makes each piece individual. Even though we are all using the same bonnet and same flowers they will all be somewhat different.


----------



## cjustice

Now we will need our base fabric. We will make the bonnet base. I've been thinking about this a lot. I do sew with a machine (though I really don't like the process), and I do sew things together by hand sometimes (have I mentioned I hate to sew?) and we must have a bonnet to get our shape. The following is a link to a free bonnet. I think the shape is really cute for our needs and it is free, which is always nice. If you don't like to sew, or can't sew, or WON'T sew, you could use hot glue to get the base. I am going to use the glue to give it a test. I did try the hot glue and just didn't like it, so break out the sewing machine, or cash in a favor from someone who does sew, or you could even sew it by hand. If you like to sew, then you could make the complete pattern and have a fabric bonnet when your done. Choice is yours!

http://prudentbaby.com/2010/05/baby-kid/diy-reversible-bonnet-free-downloadable-pattern-2/

You can crochet or knit ANY sewing pattern really. Just knit/crochet to the shape on the pattern piece eliminating the seam allowance. Once all the shapes are complete, then crochet together. If there is a garment you love to wear that is getting old and frayed, use it as the base for another favorite fitting one-of-a-kind piece. In the case of the bonnet, we will sew the bonnet together first. Then we will tack on the flowers and finish up.


----------



## cjustice

OK, that's it for tonight. We'll talk about flower placement next. Probably on Monday, Unless you let me know you are READY. I'll will check in the morning and tomorrow evening to see how everyone is doing.

Good night.


----------



## Katsch

I am changing my mind on making a shawl. I will be making a bag instead. I am assuming the lining for my bag will be what I will use as the fabric base. Is that correct?


----------



## cjustice

Katsch said:


> I am changing my mind on making a shawl. I will be making a bag instead. I am assuming the lining for my bag will be what I will use as the fabric base. Is that correct?


Well, I guess in your case you COULD do that, but no! You could easily stiil make that shawl, just cut a piece of fabric in the shape and size you want your finished piece (long rectangle, or triangle, or half circle). The base is only to stabilize the piece and will be removed to reveal the finished lace piece. Look back to the very beginning. Notice on page one the white lace piece? It is one side of the front of the wedding jacket after being removed from the fabric pattern piece.

Are you getting excited about finishing? I can hardly wait to see your work!


----------



## Katsch

I am excited about seeing it come together. I can wait until my pieces are complete to decide on a shawl or a bag. I was thinking bag because I would probably use it more.


----------



## Katsch

Where is everyone?
My carnation did not come out well. I will try again tomorrow.
The roses are beautiful.


----------



## cjustice

Katsch said:


> Where is everyone?
> My carnation did not come out well. I will try again tomorrow.
> The roses are beautiful.


Are there beads in the center? That might be the problem with the Carnation. That open hole center gets totally hidden as the ruffled work hides it. Are you using yarn? you could add more stitches to the center to create more fullness. I even thought that if it began with a magic loop to close that center up, it might be even better.

GREAT job on the roses. They are pretty. I didn't do one color, but it is really nice in that deep red.

Yes, where is everyone? Either I scared them all off OR they are crocheting like crazy. Don't you think this is a great take along project? The little flowers take very little thread/yarn and can fit in you pocket.. They even work up quickly.


----------



## Katsch

They are beads in the center of the carnation wanna be. I added them after I crocheted the flower. I will try to make the flower again using a larger hook as I had trouble finding the ch 2 on the sound round.
I am still leaning towards a bag. I know you didn't think I should do a bag. Do you not think free form will work well on a bag?
I have also crocheted a Hawaiian Flower free from Ravelry and will do a few more. Thank you for teaching this class.
I would love to see what others are doing.


----------



## Maryannee

I'm here! Just finished my second sock. Still working on my flowers. I've made 1 rose, all blue, loopy and daisys...many left to do. I got a deal on some pearl cotton and that is what I'm using for the flowers. I'm anxious to see this come together.


----------



## Maryannee

I'm here! Just finished my second sock. Still working on my flowers. I've made 1 rose, all blue, loopy and daisys...many left to do. I got a deal on some pearl cotton and that is what I'm using for the flowers. I'm anxious to see this come together.


----------



## Maryannee

Boy wonder how I got soooo many posts....sorry! I deleted the pictures don't know how to delete the text. :-(


----------



## Nana Mc

Nice job on the flowers.


----------



## Ma Kitty

Katsch said:


> They are beads in the center of the carnation wanna be. I added them after I crocheted the flower. I will try to make the flower again using a larger hook as I had trouble finding the ch 2 on the sound round.
> I am still leaning towards a bag. I know you didn't think I should do a bag. Do you not think free form will work well on a bag?
> I have also crocheted a Hawaiian Flower free from Ravelry and will do a few more. Thank you for teaching this class.
> I would love to see what others are doing.


Here's what mine look like. Not crazy about the verigated (how do you spell that) so I'll probably ditch those. Some of my loopy flowers have six petals, oh well. I need to make some leaves now.


----------



## Katsch

They all look good!


----------



## colleenmay

I'm here, but am also in the Tree of Life Baby Blanket workshop, and am currently working like mad to get that finished. I hate it when two workshops collide that I want to be in, PLUS my OTHER LIFE intrudes. I will keep reading this one every day but actually making the flowers will have to wait until my blanket is done. NOT ENOUGH TIME. NOT ENOUGH TIME!!!


----------



## Katsch

colleenmay said:


> I'm here, but am also in the Tree of Life Baby Blanket workshop, and am currently working like mad to get that finished. I hate it when two workshops collide that I want to be in, PLUS my OTHER LIFE intrudes. I will keep reading this one every day but actually making the flowers will have to wait until my blanket is done. NOT ENOUGH TIME. NOT ENOUGH TIME!!!


I hear you. I have three fairies waiting in the wings and a blanket square. I try to go without sleep but that does not work out too well :|


----------



## cjustice

GREAT JOB everyone. No worries. I ALWAYS have multiple projects at a time. Just glad that you are all still here  

Everyone's flowers look wonderful. Shall I post the next step tomorrow, or wait? It is up to you. I do not want to pressure you at all!


----------



## cjustice

Katsch said:


> I am still leaning towards a bag. I know you didn't think I should do a bag. Do you not think free form will work well on a bag?


No, no! a bag is great, if that is what you WANT! You could leave the bag itself as a lining OR take away the bag for a pure Lace bag. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that folks are doing their own thing.

Are you ready for me to add more?


----------



## Katsch

I am ready but willing to wait for others. I have one more rose to crochet, a daffodil and a daisy with dropped petals, more leaves and stems for my roses and three daisies. I laid out my design today using two white bandanas as my base for my bag. I have a good idea how I want it to look . Very excited.


----------



## Ctown Nana

I am so glad to hear others are trying to work on other projects as well. I am watching every post and working on my leaves and flowers, but oh how life intervenes. Everyone is making such beautiful motifs!! You are all an inspiration--I will carry on!


----------



## cjustice

Katsch said:


> I am ready but willing to wait for others. I have one more rose to crochet, a daffodil and a daisy with dropped petals, more leaves and stems for my roses and three daisies. I laid out my design today using two white bandanas as my base for my bag. I have a good idea how I want it to look . Very excited.


I will post the next step tomorrow at some point. Be sure you have LOTS of motifs. Not sure how large your bag will be, but you will want plenty of flowers to play with. The ends will all need to be hidden and each flower gently steamed, NOT PRESSED, to keep their shapes. Those making the bonnet will need to make the bonnet base, everyone else will need to have their garment or bag or beanie ready.

I'm so excited. You folks are QUICK. Life definitely gets in the way for me and I have WAY too many projects and hobbies.


----------



## Katsch

This is my lay out from today. Do you think I need to make them tighter meaning less space between motifs?
Looking at it I can see some large openings so will make more flowers for sure.


----------



## cjustice

Katsch said:


> This is my lay out from today. Do you think I need to make them tighter meaning less space between motifs?
> Looking at it I can see some large openings so will make more flowers for sure.


So great! The roses at the top might be too heavy, if that is the top, and cause the bag to gape open on that top left corner? Though maybe not, depending on if you are going to leave the backing on it and how heavy a fabric it is. Maybe more leaves? I love using them to draw the eye from "grouping" to another. The more flowers you use the less crocheting you will need to do, but it will draw more attention to the flowers. What color are you going to use for the background? And the backing, or lining, will it be white? I used yellow for my first bonnet, and mossy green, the same as the leaves, but you can use any color.... You are doing a great job, and I will post the next step in the morning, unless something happens. Tomorrow will be a busy day...........


----------



## Maryannee

Kartsch, beautiful flowers! Mine are put on hold for a short time as my husband is in the hospital with a bone infection. He possibly may lose a toe. All prayers are welcome.


----------



## Ctown Nana

Prayers for you and your husband Maryannee for a quick recovery from this bone infection--I hope the doctors are able to control the infection and he is home soon!!


----------



## Katsch

cjustice said:


> So great! The roses at the top might be too heavy, if that is the top, and cause the bag to gape open on that top left corner? Though maybe not, depending on if you are going to leave the backing on it and how heavy a fabric it is. Maybe more leaves? I love using them to draw the eye from "grouping" to another. The more flowers you use the less crocheting you will need to do, but it will draw more attention to the flowers. What color are you going to use for the background? And the backing, or lining, will it be white? I used yellow for my first bonnet, and mossy green, the same as the leaves, but you can use any color.... You are doing a great job, and I will post the next step in the morning, unless something happens. Tomorrow will be a busy day...........


I had not thought of the roses being too heavy and making the bag gap but you are probably right. I want to crochet a band around the top at least 2"-3". I will think about changing the placement of the roses. Thank you. Not sure yet about the lining. I have two colors for crocheting motifs together, Cream and light Grey. I am not sure which one I will use. I am leaning towards the grey. What do you think?


----------



## Katsch

Maryannee said:


> Kartsch, beautiful flowers! Mine are put on hold for a short time as my husband is in the hospital with a bone infection. He possibly may lose a toe. All prayers are welcome.


Thank you and I will keep your DH in my prayers.


----------



## Ctown Nana

Hi Katsch I am leaning towards a bag as well as I do not have any little ones in my immediate future. Are you planning to line yours? I was also thinking of a shawl [unlined]. Oh the decisions......


----------



## blessedinMO

Prayers coming your way. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Katsch

Ctown Nana said:


> Hi Katsch I am leaning towards a bag as well as I do not have any little ones in my immediate future. Are you planning to line yours? I was also thinking of a shawl [unlined]. Oh the decisions......


Oh that is great! I am going to line the bag and I will crochet the top, bottom and sides without flowers. I was thinking of a shawl as well but I know I would enjoy the bag and use it more.
This really is fun and something I have wanted to try. Looking forward to seeing everyone's creations.


----------



## Tartantoes

Hi, I have not written to you yet as I am still gathering together my threads. I am also so busy urgently knitting slippers for our exhibition sales table for our Nat Spinning & Weaving group. I need six pairs and I am on the fifth pair now.

I picked up some size 8 cotton threads in different colours yesterday at the local market. I am not experienced in crocheting in fine threads and wonder if I will eventually abandon them and use yarn instead.

I have not finally decided what I will make yet. I think I need to see your next lot of instructions first so I have a proper picture of how the end result will be reached.

It is all exciting....

I am also knitting a fairy so I think she will need to go on hold meantime.

I have just finished a ripple crochet cushion with lots of different stitches crocheted on the back - a bit like a sampler. So I am delighted with that. However when I saw your class I could not resist giving it a try... I will start soon.


----------



## Maryannee

I like the grey too. Whatever you choose, it will be beautiful and unique. Anxious to see the finished piece.


----------



## akgardener

I'm in


----------



## Saroj

colleenmay said:


> I'm here, but am also in the Tree of Life Baby Blanket workshop, and am currently working like mad to get that finished. I hate it when two workshops collide that I want to be in, PLUS my OTHER LIFE intrudes. I will keep reading this one every day but actually making the flowers will have to wait until my blanket is done. NOT ENOUGH TIME. NOT ENOUGH TIME!!!


I am with you Colleen. I did a few flowers but they have to wait until I finish my tree of life afghan.


----------



## houlahan

I'm here too. Loving the posts. Have only done a few flowers. Busy puppy sitting for my daughter. Have yet to learn how to post pictures. Hopefully soon. My first workshop. What fun! Houlahan X


----------



## cjustice

Maryannee said:


> Kartsch, beautiful flowers! Mine are put on hold for a short time as my husband is in the hospital with a bone infection. He possibly may lose a toe. All prayers are welcome.


So sorry about your husband. Saying prayers.

I worked on a Halloween mask as my father passed away last September. It was a comforting thing to do for me.


----------



## cjustice

Tartantoes said:


> I picked up some size 8 cotton threads in different colours yesterday at the local market. I am not experienced in crocheting in fine threads and wonder if I will eventually abandon them and use yarn instead.


I hope you will give the thread a try. The #8 will be a bit heavier then the #10 crochet cotton. It takes a bit to get the feel of it, but with this project you will be a pro in no time, especially with all your experience.


----------



## cjustice

OK...let's move along (or not, as you can...the beauty of this is you can do it at your own pace! Though I do expect to see photos of your work when completed!!!)

Refer back to page 6 for finishing of flowers and bonnet base pattern.

You can crochet or knit ANY sewing pattern really. Just knit/crochet to the shape on the pattern piece eliminating the seam allowance. Once all the shapes are complete, then crochet together. If there is a garment you love to wear that is getting old and frayed, use it as the base for another favorite fitting one-of-a-kind piece. In the case of the bonnet, we will sew the bonnet together first. Then we will tack on the flowers and finish up.

I will show you step-by-step what I mean. 

Play with the placement of your flowers on the fabric base(bonnet). Try to keep the weight balanced so the bonnet will sit nicely on our baby's sweet head. Think about color placement too. You may even go back to your hook to create more of a certain color or size. In the case of this placement, I had to go back and remove the daffodil on the top because it looked like a horn. I didn't notice it until after I tacked everything down. 

Using a contrasting thread, hand stitch, using very large stitches, the flowers to the base. Use long tails, I wouldn't knot too tightly, because we will be picking all this out in the end. 

I tacked everything down and then checked how it looked. See the weird daffodil sticking up? I took it out and rearranged things.


----------



## cjustice

Now, take a DEEP breath! You can do this. It is a bit of put in and take out. I just find a place and join the background color of your choice. I used the mint green.

Now ch 3 (or 4) and then attach to the closest motif. You can use a double crochet or even a single crochet. If it doesn't want to lay correctly, just pull it out and try again. Notice below, I attached with a sl st on the end of the leaf on the right.

Ch 3, sc on blue petal, ch 3, dc on blue flower, ch 3, dc onto blue petal, ch several to cross the distance to the daisy petal, sl st on daisy, ch 3 sc on daisy petal, (at this point, you are now working back to the right to fill in the space with the mesh pattern). ch 1, *dc* onto long ch from blue flower to daisy, ch 3, *dc* again on foundation ch skipping over 3 ch stitches. Ch 1, dc onto blue flower on right. Ch 3, sl st on the blue flower on the left. Ch 3, dc onto ch below (green ch), sc onto blue flower petal, ch 3, dc onto green space below.

NOTICE: You will be using dc to build the "pattern" behind the work, like in fillet crochet (kind of) *AND* using dc, and trc (treble crochet) to reach place to the side like a ch. While doing this foundation pattern, you will join to the flowers as they lay naturally on the base. The foundation can be lot of different patterns but I am just using: Foundation chain whatever length, turn, DC in 5 ch from hook, *ch 3, skip 3 ch, dc in next. Repeat from * across. There are several different foundation used in traditional Irish Crochet that include picots and such and I will give you some links for those. I like to keep it simple in this case, as my flowers are the focal point and are very closely placed. There is not enough space to show a fancier background. Looking the flower placement on the student making the bag, you could easily use a fancier foundation.

Keep building. Yours will NOT be like this. Trust yourself. I pull it out and try again several times. Take your time, you are almost finished with this and there is no rush. Go with what looks good to you! There are several more pictures showing how mine is looking.


----------



## cjustice

I run into dead ends and then start in a new place. Don't worry yet if you are not working out to the edge of the fabric bonnet. We will fix that later. Just continue filling in the spaces. I try to catch all the petal ends. I also leave some of petals edges curled up and catch them a bit under the top to allow for the 3D look. (See the rose)

Notice the places that need to be worked?
There will be some places just too small to work. I will use a needle and sew those places together. There should not be too many.

Notice that the green does not extend all the way to the white bonnet shape. Once all the inside is filled in, then we will go back and make the shape. This will be important to make a "clean" shape, especially if you are making something to wear. Look back at Page 1 at the front half for the wedding jacket.


----------



## cjustice

Great job! We are so very close to finished. Now to clean up the shape. You will use Ch 3 ALOT. 

Find a place where you did come close to the edge of the fabric and join your green (background color) with a sl st. now ch 3. Look to see what is close by. Notice here, a stretch of ch is close and not too far. 
So, DC in the middle to keep the mesh look. Now CH 3 more, what is close now? Another ch stretch? How far away is it? Use a DC if that helps it lay right, OR use a TRC (treble crochet) OR even wrap the thread 3 or 4 times to reach as I did here. See, now ch 3, and I used a sc to attach to the blue petal. Ch 3 again, I used a DC to reach the next petal. 

Now, I am to the corner, remember, yours will be different, depending on where you attached and how it is going. At the corner I ch 4 and sl in the last ch to make a picot (or to change directions!) and then ch 3. and just keep going. You may have to pull out stitches. Don't make things too tight! Just keep working to neaten up the shape. At this point you will want to be sure you bring it out to the end of the fabric and exactly as possible. If you don't, it won't fit 

OK, give yourself a big pat on the back!! I'm so proud you stuck with it so far. It's not hard, just fiddle-y. Lots of crochet and un-crochet. But you'll be glad you took your time and made it look right.


----------



## cjustice

Once completed, we will do a bit more Irish Crochet. We will make an edging to neaten the appearance of the edges. Of course, you could just sc, dc or scallop the edges, but lets learn more, shall we?

I'll get some links to so nice edges tomorrow and also some links to some foundation work so you can have them for reference OR even to use them in this project, if you'd like. 

Really take your time on this step. It will make a big difference on the lay of the final fabric of your work.


----------



## cjustice

uh oh...you are not overwhelmed are you? Hope you are all crocheting merrily along.


----------



## Designer1234

cjustice said:


> Great job! We are so very close to finished. Now to clean up the shape. You will use Ch 3 ALOT.
> 
> Find a place where you did come close to the edge of the fabric and join your green (background color) with a sl st. now ch 3. Look to see what is close by. Notice here, a stretch of ch is close and not too far.
> So, DC in the middle to keep the mesh look. Now CH 3 more, what is close now? Another ch stretch? How far away is it? Use a DC if that helps it lay right, OR use a TRC (treble crochet) OR even wrap the thread 3 or 4 times to reach as I did here. See, now ch 3, and I used a sc to attach to the blue petal. Ch 3 again, I used a DC to reach the next petal.
> 
> Now, I am to the corner, remember, yours will be different, depending on where you attached and how it is going. At the corner I ch 4 and sl in the last ch to make a picot (or to change directions!) and then ch 3. and just keep going. You may have to pull out stitches. Don't make things too tight! Just keep working to neaten up the shape. At this point you will want to be sure you bring it out to the end of the fabric and exactly as possible. If you don't, it won't fit
> 
> OK, give yourself a big pat on the back!! I'm so proud you stuck with it so far. It's not hard, just fiddle-y. Lots of crochet and un-crochet. But you'll be glad you took your time and made it look right.


----------
WOW! WOW! that is going to be so beautiful. Everything is so clear! Ladies, make sure you ask questions and we really want to see the work in progress -- Once you have a finished project I will open the Parade. Carol-- that is so great! I haven't been able to join in because of my shoulder but I will be doing it as soon as the arthritis slows down, the Doctor says it flares up and dies down and my shoulder is feeling better now that I have given it a bit of a rest!

I am so pleased with this class. It is so clear.


----------



## Designer1234

Ma Kitty said:


> Here's what mine look like. Not crazy about the verigated (how do you spell that) so I'll probably ditch those. Some of my loopy flowers have six petals, oh well. I need to make some leaves now.


I really like the variegated! I think it fits into your flowers really well. JMO Great job with your flowers.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> I really like the variegated! I think it fits into your flowers really well. JMO Great job with your flowers.


I know some of you have got your flowers done but life sometimes gets in the way-- All the instructions are clear and right here for you. Carol, sometimes at this time of the year when spring suddenly arrives life gets busy. This is a wonderful workshop and your instructions and pictures are great.

I would give it a day or two and carry on and the ladies will work on it as they can. I hope to be able to start in a few days as my shoulder seems to be doing a lot better. I hope to do a few flowers tomorrow and will see if that irritates it -- I am going to do this workshop even if I have to wait a little while.

This is a fantastic workshop as I knew it would be. YOu do such wonderful work! Sorry I haven't been around much -- life got in the way for me too but things are doing well now.

Designer1234


----------



## Katsch

I have had an extremely busy day today. Love how this is looking but no energy tonight. My assistant is out this week so I am doing my job and hers. It will be a long week. 
Your instructions seem clear enough. I will be using the grey color for joining and adding a top, bottom and sides to my bag. Maybe straps but not sure on that yet.


----------



## Saroj

Love watching your workshop. It is very interesting. I got all the threads but it is very difficult to work. I have to practice a lot more to get used to the fine thread. Saroj


----------



## Maryannee

I'm fascinated! I need to get my head back on straight before attempting... but... look forward to the challenge. Thank you for sharing your expertise so clearly.


----------



## cjustice

Saroj said:


> I got all the threads but it is very difficult to work. I have to practice a lot more to get used to the fine thread. Saroj


Yes, the thread is a different experience. I hope you started with the #10 and not too fine (> #10). I know this would have been considered "course" work, back in the day, but by today's standards it is pretty fine work and will hold up amazingly well to our demands. I know the bag that is being made will provide many years of use and beauty.

Life, ah yes, I totally understand. And what is it about spring, we just want to, NEED to be outside more. I typically crochet so much more during the spring/summer months and it just seem to be lighter work than dragging around a bunch of "hot" yarn.

Best wishes and hugs to all struggling with health issues and other personal challenges. We are all so blessed to know the art of needlework and the escape and relief it can provide during difficult times.


----------



## Ma Kitty

I had a brain wave this morning. I really don't want to make a baby bonnet at the moment so I thought a shawl and then I thought that's big so I think I'm going to make a bodice for a summer dress. So, kinda a long empire. I'm well endowed so too close under the bust is too boxy and at the waist I've lost due to age is too long so half way in-between sounds about right. Not fluffy flowers because of the large boobie thing so more of the flat type. "Back to the drawing board! This will be fun!


----------



## cjustice

Ma Kitty said:


> I had a brain wave this morning. I really don't want to make a baby bonnet at the moment so I thought a shawl and then I thought that's big so I think I'm going to make a bodice for a summer dress. So, kinda a long empire. I'm well endowed so too close under the bust is too boxy and at the waist I've lost due to age is too long so half way in-between sounds about right. Not fluffy flowers because of the large boobie thing so more of the flat type. "Back to the drawing board! This will be fun!


I love it, I LOVE it! I'm excited about your project. That is EXACTLY what we did for the wedding jacket. Daughter put on wedding dressing, daughter #2 and I grabbed some scrap fabric. We draped it on her and she said, "I want the neck here." We marked the fabric, and she said, "I want the front to be this long" and we marked the fabric...you get the idea. Then I made 5 pieces, 2 sleeves, right front, left front, and back. Then I placed them on her again to double check, then I placed all the motifs on each piece separately and made all the pieces and then crocheted them together. I am NOT a seamstress in any sense of the word, but it worked.


----------



## peacefulknitter

I am so behind everyone, have been helping my DIL and family....do not always have internet access. Will catch up and finish bonnet.


----------



## Katsch

peacefulknitter said:


> I am so behind everyone, have been helping my DIL and family....do not always have internet access. Will catch up and finish bonnet.


I have not been able to pick mine up this week at all. So do not fret. I may not have time for a few weeks now :? I have an order for three of my fairies.


----------



## cjustice

peacefulknitter said:


> I am so behind everyone, have been helping my DIL and family....do not always have internet access. Will catch up and finish bonnet.


No worries, that is life. I'm going to continue to look for the edging and get some pictures of the completed bonnet(s) up probably Friday.

Life is challenging.


----------



## Maryannee

I too have to put mine aside as I'm at the hospital day and night. I also want to thank everyone for the prayers offered for my husband.


----------



## Katsch

Maryannee said:


> I too have to put mine aside as I'm at the hospital day and night. I also want to thank everyone for the prayers offered for my husband.


I will keep him in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! Are any of you still there? I have asked cjustice to put the rest of the class information in and I hope you will continue with the class.


----------



## Maryannee

I'm still here just can't get to crocheting right now. I will still be checking in.


----------



## Katsch

I am also here but my fairies will not let me rest. I need to finish them first, almost.


----------



## Ctown Nana

Hi Everyone----I am still working on my motifs--I am new to crochet so things are not going quickly, I will try to get more done today. Cjustice don't give up on us--your instructions are wonderful!!!


----------



## Saroj

I was wondering it has been quiet in the posts. I read everything and was busy finishing other projects. Now I am ready to tackle thread lace. I am getting good at it now. Making a mothers day present for my DIL. 

Carol, I am using #10 thread but my crochet hook was off. I got #7 and it is much easier to work. I need a challenge and your project is definitely a challenge. I am just interested in learning the flowers so I can dress up my hats with fancy flowers. 
Saroj


----------



## cjustice

OK, you've got those edges all neat and out to the base fabric. I leave all the ends until the end to hide with a needle.
Now, the part I dislike! Hiding those pesky ends. I'm not a knot girl, too much. I don't knot things off at the end. I leave a long tail end and then using a large eye needle I hide the ends by working them into the work. I try to find a place in the middle of stitches and pull the ends into the middle and snip off so the thread hides inside. I like the right and wrong side to look good, if possible. It goes quicker than you think, and it is much easier with a needle. So, get to work, hide those ends.

Once you have hidden all those ends, now is time for the big reveal! Use some contrast thread or way to mark the FRONT of the bonnet. The part where that sweet little angel's face will appear. We need to know which is the bottom edge and which is the front edge. So marking the front now is easiest. I did not do this and it was a pain to figure it out because once off the fabric it is hard to tell. Start picking out that tacky black thread and removing your lace bonnet from the fabric one. Take your time! You don't want to accidentally snip your work. Patience here... We are soooooo close!


----------



## cjustice

Now, pick the BLACK threads out and let's see what we have. Be sure to mark the FRONT of the bonnet before removing the base. It sounds silly, but can be really hard to figure out once the base is removed.


----------



## cjustice

The finishing details are what make a piece beautiful and special. Edgings and and borders just add that touch, that completeness.


----------



## Maryannee

Soooo beautiful. You do amazing work. Hope mine will resemble a hat!


----------



## cjustice

There are some great resources on this link for Irish Crochet. Remember, these are not written as we are used to.

A lot of Irish Crochet (REAL Irish Crochet) is completed on a BASE thread which is heavier then the working thread. This edging is a great introduction to this technique. This was used to add dimension to the work. I'm sure it also added stability to the finished piece and STRENGTH. Irish crochet is amazingly durable and holds up well to wear.

So, put on you thinking caps, we are going to learn something new!

Here is the link to that great site:
http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org/html/warm/catalog.htm
Don't get lost in this site! LOL It is AMAZING, such a gift to needle workers and history.

Here is the link to the edge I used. If you see something you like better, just let me know, we can work through it together, if you'd like.

http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org/pub/PDF/6-JA048DMCIrish.pdf

These files can be saved to your computer for use. They are copyright free and in the public domain.

Go to pages 29-32. Here are fancier background mesh patterns. We used a very simple one, but our placement was closer and the flowers are the focus. Just food for thought and to get those creative juices flowing.

The edge I used is on page 38 Figure 86


----------



## Katsch

Oh my, looking gorgeous.


----------



## cjustice

I used the #10 Cotton I already had. Take about 14" x 4. I just doubled and double again to get a thicker base to work on for the foundation. You can of course use a heavier thread. 
Row 1: Now for the first row, Single Crochet (plain) stitch over that foundation. No set number of stitches! You are just covering this cord. 

Now turn...

Row 2: Ch 5, skip 2 stitches, Double crochet in next stitch. *Ch 2, sk 2 sts, dc in next. Repeat across! This is the open foundation at the top of the picture.

Row 3. Ch1, turn and Continue following pattern. Remember plain sts are SC treble st are dc. Follow exactly. It will make sense.

This is made separately, then added to the bottom edge of the bonnet.

Questions? Just ask.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Katsch

Oh this is going to look great at the top of my bag.


----------



## marywallis

i am in --marywallis thank you


----------



## peacefulknitter

beautiful bonnet, finally back on the internet,anxious to get started again.....lovely to see the finished product.


----------



## Vermontknitster

I'm in!


----------



## cjustice

Alrighty! I'm back. Been helping an elderly friend in Hospice care. 

Time to finish this up! If you have your edge completed (don't panic if you don't, I am here for you as long as it takes, I promise!) hold the edge along the bottom edge of the bonnet. Put the right sides together, with the edges to join together "up" and the bulk of the bonnet and edging "down". 

Crochet using sc attaching on the right hand edge and sc through the first dc and through or "around" the chain of the bonnet. Two sc "around" and into the "space" on the edge and "around the chain of the bottom. Continue along the bottom edge. 

I sometimes had to take out the work to assure it laid correctly. Mine is a bit ruffly but looked good to me.


----------



## cjustice

Now for the face edge! You may chose edge you want, but here is what I did.

Attach main color (I used green) to the right hand side on the finished side facing.

Row 1: SC across the front edge. Ch 2 turn.
Row 2: Skip 2 sc, 5 dc in next st;* sk 2 st, sc in next, sk 2, 5 dc in next. Repeat from * across. Ch 3, turn. 

Since we did not count original sc you may not end exactly, so you can "cheat" a bit and sk 3 somewhere along the way if necessary.

Row 3: Ch 3, dc in same st, 2 dc in next dc, 3 dc in next, 2 dc in next, 1 dc in next, sc in sc of previous row. * (2 dc in next) 2 times, 3 dc in next, 2 dc in next, 1 dc in next; sc in next sc(of previous row); repeat from * across. 
End off main color, turn.

Join White and work a sc in each stitch across.


----------



## cjustice

Almost complete! Isn't it looking great! 

The bonnet is finished, now to add the ties. I just use some ribbon. If you use an open edging you could weave the ribbon through the edging. I just tacked the ribbon on the corners.

Please, share your pictures of your completed projects! I want to see your work. I've been so inspired by you all and teaching this workshop. I hope to start a beach coverup dress, maybe all one color? I'll keep you posted. I am also willing to teach the Halloween Mask, in the fall, if anyone is interested. It is NOT my design, I was inspired by one I found online, which is similar.


----------



## Katsch

Beautiful!


----------



## Ma Kitty

That is beautiful. I'm so far behind I think I'm first!


----------



## Katsch

I am also behind... It happens


----------



## Maryannee

Your bonnet is exquisite. I have put mine aside for a time as I've got soo much on my mind right now I'm working simple things to keep me together.


----------



## cjustice

Ma Kitty said:


> That is beautiful. I'm so far behind I think I'm first!


The story of my life! Enjoy the process. I started this bonnet about 2.5 months ago or longer to allow for pictures and such. It is not a race.


----------



## cjustice

carrottop71 said:


> I know I'm late in the game, but I need to do this. I have a shell I started years ago that I never finished because I was over whelmed. This will get me started again.


It is never too late! Glad you are joining us. Don't hesitate to ask questions.


----------



## peacefulknitter

This is an absolutely beautiful bonnet, when I finally finish mine...I do hope it does your instruction justice. Thank you for the workshop.


----------



## Slidell411

I'm in.


----------



## carrottop71

I'm in


----------



## carrottop71

Not sure about this sign in business. Do I have to go to a certain place to do this?


----------



## Designer1234

carrottop71 said:


> Not sure about this sign in business. Do I have to go to a certain place to do this?


no you are in the workshop. Start reading and knitting on page one and carry on! Designer1234


----------



## cjustice

I received a report from a workshop attendee that they got a virus from the "Leaves Pattern" link on page one. The user was downloading the pattern and inadvertently downloaded some type of .pdf reader/program (if I understand correctly) and was bombarded with advertising junk.

I double checked the site and remembered that I did not download the pattern, but just scrolled down the page for the directions.

SO, USE CAUTION on this site. If using the site is an issue, you could highlight (select) all the wording and paste into a word processing application, such as Word.

Always use care when exploring websites. Keep your virus protection up to date. I am sorry if anyone else suffered from this site. I really appreciate the warning for the workshop member.


----------



## carrottop71

Designer1234 said:


> no you are in the workshop. Start reading and knitting on page one and carry on! Designer1234


I must be slow. It's taking me forever to make those little pansy flowers. That pattern isn't that easy to follow, so I'm winging it. They seem small to me, but I guess they would need to be.


----------



## cjustice

carrottop71 said:


> I must be slow. It's taking me forever to make those little pansy flowers. That pattern isn't that easy to follow, so I'm winging it. They seem small to me, but I guess they would need to be.


Check page 4. I have lots of pictures of the pansy using yarn instead. My pansies measured about 1 inch, maybe a 1/16 bigger. They are small. Of course, it is a baby bonnet and all the flowers are sort of small, to get so many on it.


----------



## gapeach31781

I'm in!


----------



## Bobbie K

I'm in and have a ton of catching up to do.


----------



## Slidell411

Started last night. I now have 4-5 petal flowers, 1 pansy, 1rose, one daisy and half way through a carnation. I'll get more done tonight.


----------



## carrottop71

I'm in and I have 6 pansy made. I too have a lot of catching up.


----------



## cjustice

Slidell411 said:


> Started last night. I now have 4-5 petal flowers, 1 pansy, 1rose, one daisy and half way through a carnation. I'll get more done tonight.


Awesome! Again, no RACE, just have fun!!!


----------



## carrottop71

I'm in. Got 7 pansy done. Now looking for the next on the list.


----------



## cjustice

carrottop71 said:


> I'm in. Got 7 pansy done. Now looking for the next on the list.


Remember this is your project. do the flowers you like best. Make bunches so you have plenty to play with when "designing" your bonnet.


----------



## carrottop71

I'm in. I now have 7 pansy flowers, 4 roses, one is large because I didn't read ahead to know to make a smaller version, 11 blue 5 petal flowers and 1 carnation that was a trial to make and took me all evening. I crocheted into the wrong row and wondered why I had over 100 sc instead of 33. Trail and error. I knit more than I crochet theses days, and forgot how slow crocheting can be when changing colors. I used to make dollies all the time, but all in one color. Now I know why. I'm going to do the daisy next.


----------



## cjustice

carrottop71 said:


> I'm in. I now have 7 pansy flowers, 4 roses, one is large because I didn't read ahead to know to make a smaller version, 11 blue 5 petal flowers and 1 carnation that was a trial to make and took me all evening. I crocheted into the wrong row and wondered why I had over 100 sc instead of 33. Trail and error. I knit more than I crochet theses days, and forgot how slow crocheting can be when changing colors. I used to make dollies all the time, but all in one color. Now I know why. I'm going to do the daisy next.


If you prefer one flower over another, do what works! There is no "set" number or flower, the space in-between flowers can be larger than the spaces I left. I will just be more lacy looking.

GREAT JOB for everyone continuing to stick it out with this project. I like to take along in a zip lock bag one pattern, a hook and a bit of thread and then make motifs as I have time. Then change it up when I get bored, often switching back to previous flowers when I don't WANT to have to think about it and trying a new or less familiar one when I need a challenge.


----------



## cjustice

I'm gearing up to start another motif type project. I am having a difficult time finding the weight thread/yarn I have in mind so am thinking I may just go ahead with the crochet cotton. I have plenty, but wish a could find a cotton or cotton blend with a softer "hand". I touched a lot of yarn this morning and really liked the bamboo, but it was a finer weight then I was looking for. Oh well. 

The theme you ask? No, not flowers....ocean! Whales and fish and shells. I saw something really cute online and decided to do something similar. Will it be finished by summer. Who knows?


----------



## carrottop71

cjustice said:


> I'm gearing up to start another motif type project. I am having a difficult time finding the weight thread/yarn I have in mind so am thinking I may just go ahead with the crochet cotton. I have plenty, but wish a could find a cotton or cotton blend with a softer "hand". I touched a lot of yarn this morning and really liked the bamboo, but it was a finer weight then I was looking for. Oh well.
> 
> The theme you ask? No, not flowers....ocean! Whales and fish and shells. I saw something really cute online and decided to do something similar. Will it be finished by summer. Who knows?


The pattern I started several years ago and gave up had round versions of granny squares (the only way I know to describe it) and paisley shapes and leaves. It was a summer shell.The whole thing was done in DK cotton. They used purple, beige and olive greens. I just didn't have the skills to figure out the placement and the way to crochet them together. I still have the pieces,but I would have to dig for the pattern if I wanted to finish it.


----------



## cjustice

Sounds interesting. We should work on it together. I would be willing to "talk" you through it.


----------



## carrottop71

cjustice said:


> Sounds interesting. We should work on it together. I would be willing to "talk" you through it.


I'll have to find the pattern first. It's in my books somewhere.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone -- I am enjoying reading this workshop conversation. Cjustice you are so interesting and have so many ideas and you are so supportive of the students. I will wait for some time before suggesting we close it -- I have learned a lot and look forward to learning more. 

I applaud you. Shirley


----------



## carrottop71

I'm in and working hard to catch up. I've got most of my flowers done and need to do the leaves.


----------



## carrottop71

I'm in. Just wondering if you close this workshop, will I still be able to find it in my bookmarks?


----------



## cjustice

carrottop71 said:


> I'm in. Just wondering if you close this workshop, will I still be able to find it in my bookmarks?


I think so! It should be in your "Watched Topics" list. You can also ALWAYS contact me with questions.

PLUS, you all MUST SHARE you completed project. I can hardly wait to see what you all have done.


----------



## carrottop71

I'm in. I'll try to post picture.


----------



## Bobbie K

beautiful!!


----------



## carrottop71

Thank you. I'm just fiddling with it right now.


bobbie kirchoff said:


> beautiful!!


----------



## peacefulknitter

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## carrottop71

I had my granddaughter today and miss baby big head doesn't fit her bonnet. It's a good thing I hadn't started crocheting it together yet. I'm going to make a bigger form and try again. I just had to laugh. My daughter says she is off the charts at the doctors office. They're not worried about the size of her head yet. It's not all that big. Sometimes I think all those charts and such are bunk. Could it be that her daddy has a big head and so does his daughter. Remember Vanna White got her job on Wheel of Fortune because of her big head.


----------



## cjustice

carrottop71 said:


> I'm in. I'll try to post picture.


Wonderful! I love, love LOVE it!!!! I used a lot more flowers, but yours will be lovely and lacey and beautiful!


----------



## Designer1234

DESIGNER here! am am really looking forward to starting to see some of the bonnets-- I like what we are seeing so far. These are wonderful and you will have a real heirloom when you are finished. Once we get a couple finished I will open a Parade of work from this workshop!


----------



## carrottop71

I'm in. I've been working hard to finish. I'm in the process of crocheting the flowers together. I had to make my bonnet bigger, so that delayed me. 'This is a very slow process for me. My daughter is waiting to see the finished product. I plan to enter it in the County Fair.


----------



## cjustice

carrottop71 said:


> I'm in. I've been working hard to finish. I'm in the process of crocheting the flowers together. I had to make my bonnet bigger, so that delayed me. 'This is a very slow process for me. My daughter is waiting to see the finished product. I plan to enter it in the County Fair.


Oh, yes, it is definitely a "process" and takes time and a good bit of effort. That is why I laugh to myself when folks say "you could make a lot of money" crocheting. Yes, I could because I'd have to charge $500 for one bonnet. 

Can hardly WAIT to see your end result! Hope everyone else shares!!!!!!!


----------



## carrottop71

cjustice said:


> Oh, yes, it is definitely a "process" and takes time and a good bit of effort. That is why I laugh to myself when folks say "you could make a lot of money" crocheting. Yes, I could because I'd have to charge $500 for one bonnet.
> 
> Can hardly WAIT to see your end result! Hope everyone else shares!!!!!!!


Your wait is over.


----------



## gapeach31781

That is just precious, I love it. You did a great job on it!


----------



## carrottop71

gapeach31781 said:


> That is just precious, I love it. You did a great job on it!


My daughter didn't want ribbons because Johanna pulls them out, so I made a crochet strap and put a flower with snaps on the back.


----------



## gapeach31781

carrottop71 said:


> My daughter didn't want ribbons because Johanna pulls them out, so I made a crochet strap and put a flower with snaps on the back.


What a good idea that was. I'm not wild about the ribbons either except for maybe embellishment, not for tying.


----------



## gapeach31781

carrottop71 said:


> I had my granddaughter today and miss baby big head doesn't fit her bonnet. It's a good thing I hadn't started crocheting it together yet. I'm going to make a bigger form and try again. I just had to laugh. My daughter says she is off the charts at the doctors office. They're not worried about the size of her head yet. It's not all that big. Sometimes I think all those charts and such are bunk. Could it be that her daddy has a big head and so does his daughter. Remember Vanna White got her job on Wheel of Fortune because of her big head.


Really, I didn't know that about Vanna. Interesting. Learn so much on this forum!


----------



## Nana Mc

I'll take the baby and bonnet for $500.00. Just kidding. It's a work of art.


----------



## Slidell411

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## peacefulknitter

Wonderful job, absolutely love it.....


----------



## Katsch

Oh how cute she is and her bonnet is adorable.


----------



## cjustice

Oh my goodness! Beautiful job, beautiful, precious baby. 

OK everyone, I want to see your work!


----------



## Saroj

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Designer1234

I just saw this link on the main forum and it would fit perfectly into this workshop these are free floral borders.

http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=11519&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_ca...


----------



## Designer1234

carrottop71 said:


> Your wait is over.


It is just beautiful! what a good job you have done. I applaud you!;

I just posted a link to flower patterns and edgings (free) and it might work really well into this type of work. Great Job Carrottop71

http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=11519&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_ca...


----------



## carrottop71

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this link on the main forum and it would fit perfectly into this workshop these are free floral borders.
> 
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=11519&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_ca...


I'm bookmarking this link, and thank you.


----------



## tamarque

Hello All--I just tuned in and read thru all 15 pp. Even tried doing a pansy--just love those flowers. The bonnet is absolutely gorgeous. It really is a work of art. In the past I collected oodles of free flower patterns--both knit and crochet. Also have 2 books of them. They really are such quick and fun mini projects to do. 

Will bookmark this workshop info for a time when I can put my energy into doing this, but learned a lot just from reading. So thank you CJustice for doing it. It was a lot of work on your part putting it together.


----------



## carrottop71

cjustice said:


> Oh my goodness! Beautiful job, beautiful, precious baby.
> 
> OK everyone, I want to see your work!


I must admit, I was clueless as to how it would look in the end. Mine seems to taper at the neckline, something I didn't plan, but was happy for. I didn't do the edging with the cord. I just couldn't wrap my head around the concept. In the end my daughter didn't want ribbons, so I made that strap and had an extra flower, so I put snaps on the flower and called it a day. Also I must say my chains and dc's most likely were a little more dense than yours, but I don't think it looks too bad. I would really like to thank you for doing this workshop.


----------



## Ma Kitty

Wow! And what a cutie to the extreme.


----------



## Designer1234

*This workshop is now closed!* Thanks to Carol and all the students --

This workshop will remain permanently in the Workshop section and you are all welcome to refer and copy the information. Thanks everyone[/b]!


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

